# Report: Suns frontrunner/serious contenders for Stoudemire if bought out



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting...

Team could use any help. Fading after being so hot. Seems to be way of the season, hot, cold streaks.



> If Amar’e Stoudemire takes a buyout with the Knicks, he’ll have no shortage of suitors.
> 
> The Mavericks are reportedly interested, and so are the Warriors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He just wants access back to that good PED lab they've got.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't see Amare giving up any money. I mean why would he? He all of the sudden cares about winning a title?

The only way I see him doing this is if his new contract and buy out end up being more than if he just stands pat. Otherwise why even do it? Why take less and go to Phoenix? They aren't winning a title.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not a fan of this at all. I don't want Amare back. He doesn't bring what we need. We either need a post scorer or a consistent post defender/rebounder in our front court. When healthy I'm fine with our front court rotation for this season. Keiff/Len with Wright/Plumlee off the bench is fine. I actually would rather see us trade for a more consistent wing player. Tucker, Marcus and Green are all solid but Green routinely disrupts our offense with his horrendous shot selection(I don't care if coach gives him a green light) and Tucker seems to think he is a good offensive player for some reason and tries to do things he just shouldn't be. 

Hell, give Warren consistent minutes. The kid as looked good in his playing time and is a gifted scorer already.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldnt mind this.


----------

